# Hella Fog Lamps



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I purchased a set of Hella fog lamps recently and i'll be installing them soon. Does anyone else have a set of these on their cars, do you like them...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

What type of Hellas? I have Hella 500 fog beams on my car and they are really good. A little too big for most people, but they work so well. I've heard a lot of good things about most of their line.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have the Hella optilux model #1452 they are small rectangular fogs, with a black metal housing and blue lens. Paid 39 bucks for them at advance auto. I wanted Piaas but they cost too much. The Hellas look like good quality fogs for the money...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Their Optilux line does seem to be a good product for the $$, in that they actually seem to work, unlike a lot of low end lights that just throw light into the trees and at oncoming cars. I'm looking into getting something to have permanently mounted for everyday driving.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Well i got them hooked up today and they look sweet. The Hella optilux line seems to give you alot for the money, they are nice and bright and much better looking than the crappy pepboys blazer fogs i had before. I'm very happy with my new Hellas, best 39 bucks i've spent this year...


----------

